# Mobile diesel and auto service



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Specialize in powerstroke diesel repair and service. Got a partner who specializes in gm duramax. We can work on all makes and models of diesel and ford and gm light trucks. Also do hydraulic repair, this week's special will be any truck up to 15 qts oil and filter for 125.00 or fuel filter with oil change 275.00 within 30 miles of 32583 I will come to u 850-736 5478 also change out injectors 225.00 labor on 6.0 and 7.3 per bank. Call me 850 736 5378 or text


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Fathers day special powerstroke diesel fuel and oil service 200.00 8507365378 remember I come to u


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Btt


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

About to get busy with a major repair schedule you oil-fuel filter service today. Most powerstrokes 260.00 parts and labor


----------



## cgharley (Jun 20, 2012)

Is your cell number 5378 or 5478? Im having problems with my Ford Diesel and I have at Ford Place but they are not sure whats wrong with it. I think its the injectors but they just want to put alot parts on it and play a guessing game and run me up a big bill. This is my Ford Truck that I use for my Welding Business and I offer Portable Welding so I need to get this truck up and running fast.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

cgharley said:


> Is your cell number 5378 or 5478? Im having problems with my Ford Diesel and I have at Ford Place but they are not sure whats wrong with it. I think its the injectors but they just want to put alot parts on it and play a guessing game and run me up a big bill. This is my Ford Truck that I use for my Welding Business and I offer Portable Welding so I need to get this truck up and running fast.


It is 850 736 5478 I can do injectors same day on 6.0 and 7.3 plus get the parts cheaper I would love to do it


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Sorry everyone my number is 850 736-5478 sorry for confusion God bless


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

saintsfann76 said:


> It is 850 736 5478 I can do injectors same day on 6.0 and 7.3 plus get the parts cheaper I would love to do it


Hey man tried calling u back, u don't have to replace the i d m to tell if the injectors are bad. 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Oil and fuel filter service 6.0 or 6.4 today 225.00 I come to u


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Truck a/c got u sweating bullets let me fix it also can do autos, I can top them off to get u through as well 8507365478


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Bump


----------



## cgharley (Jun 20, 2012)

When you're out working on Diesels if you see anyone needing a Edge Programmer for their Diesel Ford F-250 7.3L. I have one for sale. Its listed on the For Sale section of PFF. 
No longer need it sold my truck.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

15% off discount this week starting Sunday!! Work on most anything specialize in diesel repair!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I can top off your a/c also!!


----------

